# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Իմ Անունն է

## wem

Սա նմանակողների մրցույթ է Շանթի եթերում: Ի՞նչ կարծք ունեք այդ նախագծի մասին: Ո՞ւմ եք տեսնում որպես հաղթող:
Իմ կարծիքով Ալլա Լևոնյանն է արժանի հաղանակի:

----------


## Universe

Մայքլ Ջեքսընի հեռանալուց հետո բոլորն էլ հաղթող են...  :Jpit: 
Իմ կարծիքով էլ Ալլան կհաղթի, մեկ անգամ եմ նայել այդ հաղորդումը, ու բոլոր իմ տեսածներից դա էր ոնց որ որ համ ձայններ նման , համ տեսքը:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Նախագիծն ավարտվում է. նո՞ր հիշեցիք։

Ցոյի՝ եզրափակիչ չանցնելուց հետո ինձ արդյունքը չի հետաքրքրում, բայց նախնական տպավորություններով Սերովի կամ Էմինեմի հաղթանակը կուզեի տեսնել, ավելի ճիշտ՝ երկուսինն էլ (իրենց տարիքային խմբերում)։ Հա, մել էլ Սառա Բրայթմանն է լավ երգում։

----------

Firegirl777 (27.09.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Արթուրին եմ ճանաչում ու  կուզենայի ինքը  հաղթեր, այսինքն` Սերովը:

----------

